# Orvis Clearwater - good rod?



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

Been thinking about picking up a Clearwater 6wt rod (not the combo). Anyone fish this rod and if so, how is it? 

My buddy says get the Recon but I usually try to spend < $300 on rods. I will beat the crap out of em. Have TFO and Lamson rods, but would like to add an Orvis rod to the mix.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

I have both clear waters 

the old version in 7wt
The new version in 9wt

the older version is def more medium flex then the new style clear water “medium fast action”

I think you’ll find in a lot of reviews the new Clearwater is def stiffer. I think it really depends if you like a fast action rod which most are now anyways? I mean you gotta test cast if you can

plus what’s nice about Orvis is the warranty and store front you can stop in, if you break it they will also ship it for you for free, granted wait times can be months. For me being in Charlotte with no real fly shops it’s a plus 

My 9wt Clearwater is just for windy days or trips to the coast, usually it’s just rigged up with a full sink line can toss to bass, I wouldn’t say i delicate cast it, just haul it

my buddy recently got the 9’6” (new style) Clearwater 6wt and really likes it, he was told from the Orvis Store Manager the new Clearwater blank is based off the old recon, the new recon blank is based off the old helios

is it true? No clue but you could ask customer service 

I also have a 4wt recon that’s just my mountian trout rod which, took a hot minute to get used to tight areas and casting a fast action rod but now I think I can use it to my advantage


----------



## tailingbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I have the Clearwater in a 7wt and 9wt. I fish from a paddleboard, Skanu, and wading, so it’s hard on equipment. They’re not the fastest rods, but work great when you’re not having to cast more than 50’ which is usually the case from the paddleboard.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

I like my 8 weight. Not super fast but a good casting rod.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

I have the 6wt. Casts fine. Bought it for trout in alaska and it did its job. Has also seen some action on small reds in Louisiana. As far as its action I agree with everything said above. My only con: I broke the tip section just pulling it out of the rod tube, was a freak accident. Took it to orvis, they charged me $60 and 2 month wait for a new tip section... I much prefer all of my TFO sticks as well as TFOs warranty.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

I’d rather buy the top of the line TFO rod than the budget line of a big name rod company rod. You can get an axiom 2x or a mangrove for about 100 dollars more than the Clearwater. I have a recon that I like but it doesn’t cast any better than a TFO rod. I think the axiom 2x is one of the nicer casting rods on the market regardless of price if you like fast action.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

I’ve heard the tip sections are fragile… almost makes me think some bad ones slipped out of the factory or something. The Clearwater 8 I use now is a replacement rod for a 21 year old Clearwater that belonged to my dad that I broke this past spring. They got it turned around in less than a month.


----------



## rollwave (Jul 13, 2021)

Great rod for the money


----------



## shmrckmn (Nov 16, 2021)

maismo12 said:


> Been thinking about picking up a Clearwater 6wt rod (not the combo). Anyone fish this rod and if so, how is it?
> 
> My buddy says get the Recon but I usually try to spend < $300 on rods. I will beat the crap out of em. Have TFO and Lamson rods, but would like to add an Orvis rod to the mix.


I have two Clearwater Rods in 6wt. They perform pretty great for fly fishing up north in the blue ridge mountains, but I would never use them for salt.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

I have an older Clearwater 8 wt. It’s my go-to rod.

Here is my suggestion-drop by an Orvis store and cast one. If you like it, buy it. If you don’t then move on.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I’m not a big fan of really fast rods, so I really liked the Clearwater when I tested it. I wound up going with a used Tidal because it had more feel though.


----------



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

BillNye said:


> I’d rather buy the top of the line TFO rod than the budget line of a big name rod company rod. You can get an axiom 2x or a mangrove for about 100 dollars more than the Clearwater. I have a recon that I like but it doesn’t cast any better than a TFO rod. I think the axiom 2x is one of the nicer casting rods on the market regardless of price if you like fast action.


Actually this makes a lot of sense to me. I have a Mangrove 9wt - and like how it casts. Didn’t cross my mind, but the new Mangrove Coast would be a better choice over the Clearwater, and I don’t have to find one to demo. Plus it’s < $300. 

+1 for TFO warranty as well. I’ve had to send my Mangrove in for warranty (broken tip). Was $30 and they had it back to me in a week. Easy peasy.


----------



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

Appreciate everyone who weighed


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I like my 5wt...but I generally use it as a freshwater rod for local pond bass or juvenile tarpon in brackish water. Not sure how it would hold up to being used as a salt rod.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

A Clearwater rod is hard to beat for the money, I have a 6wt that I use for Large Mouth Bass and it gets it’s fair share of abuse. The Recon is definitely a step up, in performance and price.


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

Clearwater is a decent basic rod. A good starter rod. But I agree that there are much better rods even at the same or lower price of Orvis. The TFO Pro Series II is a great rod and can be found new for about $180. I have that rod and it casts really well in the 9. I’ve also heard that the Fenwick Aetos is a solid stick as well as the Echo Ion. Each of these rods are under $200 and are often described as well above average rods for a low price. Orvis does have awesome rods but I’m not sure their Clearwater line of rods is on par with their other stuff. I would definitely try to step up to the Recon. I have a 5 weight Orvis Access which is the line of rods that was replaced by the Recon several years ago. It’s a very good performing rod.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Good rod but not great. Made in China, costs $60.to replace repair same price as their $1000 rods. You beat up your rods? TFO and their $35 no questions asked warranty might be a good look for you


----------



## b gee (Apr 9, 2021)

A Clearwater was my first fly rod (5wt). Can't say enough good things about it. It was a better rod than I was a caster for a LOOOOOONG time (possibly even to the present day)... I've spent thousands of dollars on new rods and reels since then, but that's more because I enjoy it than because i needed to...


----------

